# Eos M3 -Three weeks in Europe, my Review



## Ivan Muller (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, I have just come back from three weeks in Germany and Italy where I used my M3 extensively as a travel camera with the 18-55 kit zoom and the 22mm f2 prime.

What I mainly found is that the image quality is really good up to 1600 iso ( I didn't test the higher iso's)

The shadows when pushed can become noisy

The AF still needs some improvement

But I came back with tons of quality images and I was quite happy in general how it handled....if you want to see a lot more images plus the whole story and review you can go to my blog at: 

http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2015/09/canon-eos-m3-review-third-time-lucky.html#more

First image from Naples and second one from Rome


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 2, 2015)

Some more of my European M3 images,

First one Amalfi and second one Oberammergau, Germany

Many more images here at:

http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2015/09/canon-eos-m3-review-third-time-lucky.html#more


----------



## twagn (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice blog and images


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 24, 2015)

Comprehensive practical review from someone who knows about photography and can provide a pragmatic feedback, thank you. Love the shots of Italy and Germany, some really good compositions, which given the problems you highlighted with the AF, also underline your commitment to making the best of the M3.

On a separate note, worrying about the new 16-35 f/4 quality but good advice - a friendly dealer is always worth it, it that it should be required.

Thanks again for sharing...


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Stu,

I have been making large 50cm x 70cm prints on Hp Professional Satin on my HPz2100 and I must say the image quality and resolution is just great! It holds up easy if not better than my 6D resolution wise...! So I am definitely warming up a lot more to this little 'jekel & hide' baby....


----------

